# Diamond tetra aggression?



## HoldingWine (Oct 7, 2007)

I added 4 diamond tetras to my 55 gallon in hopes to get a nice, peaceful schooling fish. They've been in for over a week and they seem really aggressive to each other. Also, they rarely school. Instead, one or two usually chase the rest away and I just get a bunch of hiding tetras. Is this just a case of not having enough? I have the room for 3 more but I'd like to make sure they would start at least somewhat schooling with each other. Any ideas?


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Diamond tetras are great fish, as long as you have a nice balance between males and females. This can be difficult to do, especially if you've gotten all juveniles. I would definitely increase your school to as many as you can in order to begin seeing their awesome behavior. Males are definitely going to squable with each other and chase each other around. Once they have a pecking order figured out, they should calm down. And they shouldn't harass any other fish.

They're not going to school as tightly as rummy noses or cardinals, but a large enough school WILL zoom back and forth in the evening hours creating quite a display.


----------



## HoldingWine (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Jessie. I guess I'll get at least 3 more and see what happens. If I get too "male heavy", would you suggest trying to net them out and take them back to the LFS for more females? (easier said than done ) Or is it really not that important in large schools?


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

Diamond tetras in a school are still a bit agressive and like mentioned, a larger female ratio is better. Males separate off from others and defend their territories most of the time. If the problem persist, consider another tetra species. I would.....


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Once mine reached maturity, I noticed that my high male-to-female ratio wasn't as much of a problem. Mine are all over a year old now and have settled into their pecking order. My males will squabble every so often, but only the occasional tiny fin tear comes of it. Mine actually spawned a while back and now I have about six 6-8 month olds running along with them. Obviously, they evened out the aggression. I have noticed the offspring to be very slow growers, but definitely not afraid to get in there and join the herd. 

They're definitely worth it and love to "be out there." They tend to hang around in a lose group for the majority of the day, but when hungry or during dusk, they are in a very tight pack, schooling back and forth.

I think they're one of the more underrated of the larger tetras. VERY beautiful, very peaceful to other fish.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Jessie said:


> I think they're one of the more underrated of the larger tetras. VERY beautiful, very peaceful to other fish.


Couldn't agree more with this! I love Diamond tetras though I have only one survivor of a group of 8. I've found that all tetras (and other shoaling fish) act much more naturally and 'amuse' themselves in bigger groups and would prefer to keep at least 10 now.


----------



## HoldingWine (Oct 7, 2007)

I actually considered swapping them out, but I guess I'll stick with them. I'll try to get a group of at least 8-10.


----------

